# No WIA device found



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

Tried using my scanner, HP Scanjet 3300C, yesterday and got a panel that said "No WIA device found." I scanned a few things just a week ago and it was fine. Haven't changed anything on my machine, or done anything to the scanner. Went to Control Panel and had looked up the properties for the scanner and did a test and it says the scanner passed a diagnostic test.

I tried reinstalling the software that came with the scanner but it says I need Win98 to load it. I have XP SP2 on the machine. The scanner is a few years old but it has worked fine up until yesterday. Any ideas what that No WIA device found could be?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening tranch, here is this evenings heavy reading for you, try not to let your brain overheat with this stuff. 
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/stillimage/WIA-arch.mspx

You might be better using your "restore to an earlier time" program, but before that, check that the scanner is properly powered and set for operation.

I think that device should show in the device manager and if so it should have an entry that can be checked for "this device is working properly". (or not)

If worst comes to worst, you may have to use the add new hardware applet in the control panel, and see if it can see the scanner.

qldit.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

WIA is Windows Image Aquisition.

Can I assume you have done the typical things listed below -

Power cycled the scanner, ensured connection cable (USB) is in properly both on the scanner side and the PC side, Power cycled the PC, looked in device manager to see if the scanner is listed?

Here is a link for the software -

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=58390&lang=en&os=228

looks like you will want the top one if your going to reinstall but there is a system diagnostic that may help out too.


----------



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

StumpedTechy said:


> WIA is Windows Image Aquisition.
> 
> Can I assume you have done the typical things listed below -
> 
> ...


Yes. I disconnected the scanner, then reconnected it to make sure all the connections were good. Tried shutting down the PC and rebooting to see if it would correct itself. Looked in Hardware under Imaging Devices and see the scanner is there and there are no conflicts, (exclamation points or question marks). Also went to the control panel, printers and other hardware, scanners and cameras, clicked on the HP Scanjet 3300C icon properties and did a diagnostic test and the PC says it passed the test.

I'll try the url for the software you posted and the url gldit posted for me to read and see what happens. I'll get back and let you know as soon as I can. Thank you both.:up:


----------



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

Thank you gldit. I'll read the url you posted, the url StumpedTechy posted and get back to you as soon as I can to let you know what happened. Thank you again.


----------



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

StumpedTechy said:


> WIA is Windows Image Aquisition.
> 
> Can I assume you have done the typical things listed below -
> 
> ...


I installed the new software from the HP site and got the same No WIA Device Found panel. I even took qldit's suggestion and restored my PC to 2 weeks ago when I know the scanner was working and still the same no WIA panel. Could it be that the scanner just rolled over and died  since the last time I used it? It is a few years old.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't know if you have checked this, but if you run *services.msc* is there an entry for "Windows Image Aquisition" and set to automatic startup?

I'm not sure if the error is referencing the scanner or the service.

Also is Stimon enabled as a startup?

I believe the absence of this will cause that error:

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/stimon/

Run *msconfig* and look under startups for it.

If it isn't, do a drive search for stimon.exe and create a shortcut for it. Put the shortcut in your startups folder and reboot.


----------



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

Windows Image Aquisition is in the services folder and it is checked to start up automatically. I dragged stimon.exe to the startup and it did nothing. It's in 2 files, C:\I386 and C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM 32.

No matter what I try this scanner just doesn't want to work. I'm beginning to think it may be the scanner is dead, yet everything on the PC says it's functioning  !


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here's an HP article which suggest disabling the WIA service could be an answer allowing proper installation:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...docname=bps05756&product=60115&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening All, actually tranch itis times like this that a Live linux system on a CD really comes in handy.
If you want to try this Puppy linux I use, it has a wizard to actually set up a scanner without interfering with the current system.
It runs as a Ramdrive program, then the CD can actually be removed.
There is some info on it here.
http://www.puppylinux.org/user/viewpage.php?page_id=1
If you wanted to give it a try I will walk you through it.

Alternatively maybe you could try the scanner on another machine if you don't have any success there.
I used to prefer using Paint Shop Pro to operate my scanner, it always gave good reliable operation.

qldit.


----------



## tranch (Dec 9, 2004)

qldit said:


> Good Evening All, actually tranch itis times like this that a Live linux system on a CD really comes in handy.
> If you want to try this Puppy linux I use, it has a wizard to actually set up a scanner without interfering with the current system.
> It runs as a Ramdrive program, then the CD can actually be removed.
> There is some info on it here.
> ...


Thank you very much qldit, but I think it's the scanner itself. I did try it on my laptop and my other PC and couldn't get it to work. I tried my regular software, Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio and I got the No WIA device found panel again. I finally removed the scanner from the PC uninstalled the software, then reinstalled the scanner and up graded software from HP. Tried a scan using the HP software and nothing! Got a panel that said "An undefined program error has occurred."

I've been wanting to get a new scanner any way so now I can "honestly" say to the wife I really, really tried to get this one working but it's really toast     !


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

G'day, yes I thought it kind of sounded like a viking funeral would be fitting.

I got one of these with everything in it, it has a button on it that makes a group of ballerinas in short dresses suddenly appear and come dancing across the room.
You musn't tell your wife about these things though, they don't understand technology!
Cheers, qldit.


----------

